# Current favorite easy-carry food item?



## warthog (4 mo ago)

I know most of us has goals of being self-sufficient in our food stores, but I'm curious about your food procurement. Which food items do you stock up on? Currently in the Philippines in the preppers' circle this food bar is the craze, claiming of a 20-year shelf life. Pretty much stock and forget until you need it. I've seen canned goods and MREs still edible years after their supposed expiration so this doesn't sound out there. Any other food you stock up on? Maybe perhaps comfort food?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Salted Dutch hard licorice. 

The dip of the non-nicotine types. 

Godspeed


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Cliff Bars


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I popped by Academy today and a previously very well stocked freeze dried food section was down to almost nothing and what was left had doubled in price from the last time I found it in stock.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

warthog said:


> .......still edible years after their supposed expiration .......


That's not an expiration date. It doesn't become inedible or poisonous the next day. It's the _Best By_ date. It's the date the manufacturer has determined is when it _starts _to lose flavor, nutrition, texture or other qualities compared to when it was made.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Only going to mention what I have for emergency situations in my truck. Peanut butter, SOS Food Labs energy bar (3600 calories per package ~ 3 day food supply ) Hoochie [booze]), Freeze dried Mountain House meals, Grits, Quinoa, Gatorade powder & water.

My goal is to have the most caloric foods per ounce to bring with me and electrolytes . 

I should also point out that my truck has all essential needs packed in it at all times. 2 hammocks, tent, sleeping pads, air mattress, 2 mess kits, wood burning stove, Esbit stove, Coleman duel fuel stove, hatchet, telescoping fishing rod, Huge tackle box, fully equipped camping / BO backpack, sleeping bags, portable BBQ grill, cooler, gas container, a wide variety of tools, tarps, chairs, lanterns, flashlights, water purifier, camp knife, camp saw, paracord, climbers pulley & Carabiners & a figure 8, spare clothing to name but a few of the gear in it.

The original intent was not for this to be a Bug Out vehicle, but rather to have the ability to do anything I wanted so while driving I could just stop and go fishing or camp on federal land or campsite or have a BBQ. But any survivalist can tell you that when the SHTF sometimes there are no animals nearby to trap or hunt nor fish to eat so high caloric foods such as peanut butter alone could give you substance for many days. Add all those SoS bars, freeze dried meals, grits & quinoa, you got a month's worth of food that doesn't take up much room nor need refrigeration. As for the booze, well I am Irish, Scottish, Russian & Canadian, lets just say it's in my Jeans (genes I made a funny)


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Mainstay 3600 bars...


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Export sodas are my go to. we buy a big can every few months they go good with everything.


----------

